# My Weekend Mods



## deanintemp

Been very busy this weekend clearing things from by bucket list. Too many images to post so I just used links to my PhotoBucket account.

1) It seems as though there is never enough storage in our trailers. I added this rear storage trunk to store my sewer stuff. I liked this mod so much that I added a third support to increase the capacity to add a few other things. Cant take credit for this mod as I got the idea from this forum.
Rear Trunk, Rear Trunk Supports, Rear Trunk Storage

2) Added a Fantastic Vent to help bring the clear fresh camping air into the trailer...along with the campfire smoke I assume! Any way, I like this enough that I think I will add another one to the bunk room.
Fantastic Vent

3) The kids kept complaining that too much light comes through the ceiling vent in the morning and wakes them up - must be vampires! The way I see it is the later they sleep the more peace and quite I get. Added an interior vent cover...sweet dreams...
Inside Roof Vent Cover

4) I was looking to decrease my tongue weight a little and decided to store my outside folding chairs and a few other things on the rear queen bed when in the travel position. Soooo, I added this thingy to support the bed and take some tension off the overhead rails. Support is made from PVC components and both end adjust 2" each as they are threaded into the pipe fitting. I cant take credit for this mod as I saw it on these forums, only wish I could remembers who's post it was so I could give full credit.
Rear Bed Support

5) Added storage organizers throughout and mounted a battery operated vacuum.
Organizers, Vacuum Mount

6) I have always had difficulty finding a good place to store my read bed slide supports. Made this my cutting a PVC pipe length-wise and mounting with light-weight angle brackets. This is one of my favorite "silent" modifications.
Rear Bed Support Storage 1, Rear Bed Support Storage 2, Rear Bed Support Storage 3

7) Since I added an LCD TV/DVD combo over the dinette (much better location for viewing from the couch and can be relocated to the bunk room) I was able to free much needed space in the TV nook. We store and use our toaster and coffee maker in this area which frees up much needed counter top space. The bungy chord keeps it safe during travels.
Toast and Coffee

8) Of course, how would we survive without our weather station.
Weather Station

Well, that's all the energy I have for one weekend...can't wait till next weekend when we actually go camping and get to enjoy the fruits of our labors.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

That bunk support mod was mine - glad you liked it and were able to use it. Cheap fix, isn't it?!

Like your mods, where'd you get the weather station?

Think I'll be copying your rear bed support storage. Love the idea, saves wear and tear on the front floor. You do have the front pullout coffin in there right? So, one pvc pipe and how many light weight angle brackets and what size are they? I have no clue what an angle bracket is, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

all the pics are really small, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## deanintemp

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> all the pics are really small, am i doing something wrong?


Yea, I am trying to work on that; I don't think you are doing anything wrong. Been doing several tests in the test post area with no success. Maybe a moderator can help me out with that. If I can get larger pictures they will help others mimic some of my mods. I will keep working on it and send a bump post when I figure it out!


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

Not sure how they will recommend you do pics, but when I posted them, I added them into a picture trail account, clicked on the 'image URLs' tab, selected the album I put them in and then copied the URL for direct image link. There is a tab right about the box where you post replies for 'insert image'; the URL was posted into the box that pops up. This way images are actually loaded right into your thread. Not sure if it is the 'right' way to post pics, but it worked for me.


----------



## deanintemp

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> all the pics are really small, am i doing something wrong?


I think I have the pictures sized properly now. Actually, the pictures were sized properly to begin with...my link was to the thumbnail of each picture. I just changed the link to go directly to the picture - should work now - although you may need to refresh the page when you open the topic again.


----------



## deanintemp

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> That bunk support mod was mine - glad you liked it and were able to use it. Cheap fix, isn't it?!
> 
> Like your mods, where'd you get the weather station?
> 
> Think I'll be copying your rear bed support storage. Love the idea, saves wear and tear on the front floor. You do have the front pullout coffin in there right? So, one pvc pipe and how many light weight angle brackets and what size are they? I have no clue what an angle bracket is, so any help is appreciated.


Glad you chimed in, I like to see credit go where it is deserved. The weather station was purchased at Target, there are several to choose from from a number of retailers. This one monitors inside temp (which I use to compare with AC setting)and outside temp with a wireless externally mounted thermometer. It also does moon phases as we don't want to venture out when the shape-shifting wolves are out!

I have re-sized the pictures such that you can see the PVC mounting brackets I used for the bed support storage. Picked up all the parts at Lowes. The mounting brackets are mounted directly into the aluminum frame with self tapping fasteners. Again, probable my favorite mod that I have done as i frees up the "floor" space for my 2x12 wheel planks, each of which are about 6' long. If you need more info after viewing the larger pix just let me know.


----------



## Tyvekcat

those are great mods. I never thought about a 'electric' toaster.(duh) I always use my campfire one I had in scouts back in the eighties. Its one of those you put on the campfire or gas stove.Toaster.

good stuff. May look for a cheap-ee toaster now.


----------



## deanintemp

Tyvekcat said:


> those are great mods. I never thought about a 'electric' toaster.(duh) I always use my campfire one I had in scouts back in the eighties. Its one of those you put on the campfire or gas stove.Toaster.
> 
> good stuff. May look for a cheap-ee toaster now.


I love those camper toasters - we made our own when my kids were in cub scouts...wish I could find it just for nostalgia.


----------



## brownsr4

Great mods, really like the rear storage. It's amazing how fast you can fill up existing storage.

Gave me some great ideas, Thanks


----------



## deanintemp

brownsr4 said:


> Great mods, really like the rear storage. It's amazing how fast you can fill up existing storage.
> 
> Gave me some great ideas, Thanks


I picked up the storage container at Lowes for $25, total cost for the rear storage was about $40! The trick is positioning it such that it (and the spare tire) do not block the tail lights.


----------



## deanintemp

I will post parts lists for each of the mods upon my return form our current camping trip at Silver Lake in Michigan. Now if I could only get my boat running to take out on the lake and to the sand dunes!!!


----------



## Irishcampers

I like the rear storage on the bumper. We did a similar mod awhile back. It's been so convenient just to toss all of the hoses and fittings in there -- and knowing that they are not crammed in a box somewhere under a living space.


----------



## deanintemp

If anyone does the rear trunk mod, I suggest getting a container that has an outer lip on the lid to keep rain water from entering. I probably would not recommend one with an actual seal as this would be too air-tight. I also drilled a couple of holes in the bottom just to let the trunk breath a bit to keep odors and moisture out - it works very well.


----------



## Outbacker47

deanintemp said:


> If anyone does the rear trunk mod, I suggest getting a container that has an outer lip on the lid to keep rain water from entering. I probably would not recommend one with an actual seal as this would be too air-tight. I also drilled a couple of holes in the bottom just to let the trunk breath a bit to keep odors and moisture out - it works very well.


Added the rear storage last weekend, works great. Thanks for sharing

Steve


----------



## deanintemp

Outbacker47 said:


> If anyone does the rear trunk mod, I suggest getting a container that has an outer lip on the lid to keep rain water from entering. I probably would not recommend one with an actual seal as this would be too air-tight. I also drilled a couple of holes in the bottom just to let the trunk breath a bit to keep odors and moisture out - it works very well.


Added the rear storage last weekend, works great. Thanks for sharing

Steve
[/quote]
Hey Steve, glad I could help. Many of my mods came from ideas I have seen within this forum; In fact, the trunk mod is one I saw about a month ago and added to my list. A couple of weekends ago I figured I would get to my mod-list and knocked off quite a few. I actually like modding and continue to add to my list...some ideas I get from this forum, some I get just from using the camper and saying "boy, wouldn't it be nice if...". My next mod is going to include a built-in shoe rack on the right side wall as you enter my camper. I will frame it in to look natural and it will simply take up space not used in the bunk room closet. This was an idea from my son during one of our recent outings when he was home on leave. I will have to send him a picture of the completed job as he is serving our country as United States Marine.


----------

